# volver a + infinitivo



## scouser

Comment traduire en français?

El Real Madrid, con mucha autoridad, vuelve a entrar en puestos de Champions.

Merci!

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Le Réal Madrid, avec beaucoup d´autorité, se place/se situe de nouveau dans la ligue des  Champions.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Otra propuesta:* Le RM, avec une grande autorité, revient (se replace) dans la course à la Ligue des Champions.*


----------



## willg

Comment allez vous

quiero decir la siguiente frase en frances pero se si esta correcta:

No voy a volver hacer eso

no estoy seguro si es Je ne vais plus faire ca

Merci


----------



## sancha

Hola,
Bueno yo creo ke se escribiria asi:
"Je ne vais pas ferai ça."
pero espera mas opiniones!!


----------



## Paquita

Je ne le referai pas.
Je ne recommencerai pas.
Je ne vais pas recommencer.

Depende del contexto y del registro.

Je* ne* vais *plus* = *ya no* voy a... o *no* voy a .... *más*


----------



## willg

Gracias!!
Pero entonces el mio tambien serviria porque se refiere a lo mismo. No volver hacer algo o no?


----------



## Paquita

Claro que serviría, pero si lo escribes con "ne... plus" corresponde exactamente a "ya no...". 
No veo diferencia de sentido en tu frase pero gramaticalmente es algo distinto y puede ser que haya un matiz en otros contextos.


----------



## willg

muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## Sunia

_como se traduce en francés "quiero volver a veros"?_
_o "desaría volveros a ver"???_

graciassssssss.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Je voudrais / j'aimerais / je désire vous revoir.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## carlamonca

Hola,

je voudrais savoir exactement commet dire
"Una vez descongelado no volver a congelar" para poner de leyenda en un envase.

Merci


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

"Ne pas recongeler après décongélation".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## carlamonca

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Princess of Fairies

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola podrian ayudarme con la frase "vuelve a intentarlo", estoy haciendo uno ejercicios y ya tengo "cette n´est pa la réponse correcte", pero quiero ponerles tambien "vuelve a intertarlo"

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



> cette n´est pa la réponse correcte


 Hay errores en esta frase, pero no es el tema de este hilo. 

- Essaie de nouveau
- Réessaie
- Fais une nouvelle tentative

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gersall1

Buenas noches, tengo una duda, quisiera saber como puedo expresar que *vuelvo a realizar una acción*, luego de una interrupción, o de cierto periodo de tiempo.
Para aclarar el contexto, les doy como ejemplo:

_Luego de 10 años *vuelvo a tocar* el piano.
Al cabo de la siesta, *vuelvo a estudiar*.
al verte, *volví a sentir *lo mismo que hace algunos años atrás._

Creo que pueden existir algunos verbos que indican este sentido como , relire (volver a leer), pero pàra otros verbos no encuentro manera.

he intentado utilizar: alguno de estos verbos: 
revenir  á (infinitif), 
retourner á (infinitif) , 
rentrer á (infinitif) ,



Les agradezco mucho por sus ideas o sugerencias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Hay varias posibilidades como, por ejemplo:
"recommencer à":



> Beckham espère *recommencer à* jouer en septembre


 
También se podría utilizar, en algunos casos "de nouveau" o añadir "re":
je joue de nouveau du piano /je rejoue du piano.


----------

